# Mosquito Control - Cyzmic CS vs Demand CS?



## 1fish2fish

I'm ready to buy my first batch of Mosquito control but do not understand what the difference is between Cyzmic CS and Demand CS.

We have a couple Arbor Vite in the yard and the rest is grass. We live in an area with lots of lakes and marsh so mosquitos get really bad! What will give me the best chance to minimize the evil flying bloodsuckers?

Can someone explain it to me as though I am 5 years old so I can pick the best one for my application?

Thanks!


----------



## gm560

I think they are the same thing. My guess would be Demand, (Syngenta) was the original and Cyzmic is essentially the generic version.

I have used Demand and Talestar P and both were great to knock down my mosquito problem. However, I am no where near lakes or marshes. I have a feeling you might not have the same success, unfortunately. The way these products work is you spray the foliage of your trees and shrubs, where they dry as a really fine powder. Then in the heat of the day, the squitos try to stay cool under the leaves and get the powder on them, which slowly kills them. I am guessing if you have marshland need you, that is where they will hang out during the day. Or at least much of the population.

With that said, these products are pretty cheap, so give it a whirl and report back.


----------



## 1fish2fish

gm560 said:


> I have used Demand and Talestar P and both were great to knock down my mosquito problem.


Do you use both at the same time, switched from one to the other or did you just use them as they were available?


----------



## gm560

1fish2fish said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used Demand and Talestar P and both were great to knock down my mosquito problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use both at the same time, switched from one to the other or did you just use them as they were available?
Click to expand...

I have used both at different times. No real reason behind it, just what I happened to purchase. I now use Talestar, for what its worth. I didn't buy for mosquitos, however I noticed bugs at night were significantly reduced and my kids had less bites in the summer.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Thank for the info! Just ordered Demand CS... fingers crossed.


----------



## chrismar

I just ordered some demand CS as well and the Archer IGR.

What's the plan of attack for mosquitoes? Just spray the foliage that they hide around, or the entire lawn? My lot backs up to the woods, so I've got some tick concerns as well.

Pesticides/insecticides are a whole new game for me this year, so I'm trying to learn as much as a I can before I apply.


----------



## 1fish2fish

I am new at this as well so please take that into consideration…

I plan to rain down fire and brimstone... ahem, I mean I plan to spray the lawn, the trees, the fence and the house.

If anyone with real knowledge is reading this and thinks that is not the correct strategy please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## gm560

Take this with a grain.... I am no pro.

I spray it absolutely everywhere I can, including on the lawn. I dont expect to get mosquitos there, but probably ants and things like that. Then I spray pretty much every plant I can reach that I dont plan on eating.... I especially look to hit the underside of leaves and foliage. From what I have gathered, this is where the mosquitos hide from the heat.

One more tip, cover up big time when you do this. They say this stuff is pretty safe, but when you are spraying up to get tree leaves, if you are not careful, it will come raining down on you. I learned this from experience.... not cool.


----------



## desirous

Here's a thread that discusses the different insecticides:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=129


----------



## desirous

And this thread on the other site focuses on equipment for treating for mosquitoes:
https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=23589


----------



## scz71864

Demand cs is great. I mix 3 oz of talstar and 6ml of demand and have great control. I apply with a stihl backpack blower.


----------



## scz71864

The best applicator to foliage is a back pack blower. You can do it with a hand sprayer but it going to be really inefficient. The smaller you can get that droplet size the more effective the pesticide is going to be. I worked for a pest control company in college and managed a branch for a few years after graduation.


----------



## scz71864

If you have a pond or a lot of standing water, altosid granular works well for those areas.


----------



## chrismar

scz71864 said:


> If you have a pond or a lot of standing water, altosid granular works well for those areas.


I just got some dunks for the standing water on the property. We'll see if they work!


----------



## desirous

scz71864 said:


> The best applicator to foliage is a back pack blower.


By back pack blower, do you mean a mist blower such as the Solo 451? Or a regular (leaf) blower?


----------



## scz71864

A back pack mister like the SR450.


----------



## wjcsj

I have about 4500 sqft of lawn and just a bit more over 1 acre total most of which is wooded. My main area of concern is the lawn areas which are surrounded by mature rhododendrons. Thoughts on using a backpack battery powered chapin sprayer? I'll be spraying talstar and nygaurd as my mosquito control.


----------

